# Help Wanted



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

I have several winter contracts (18 in total) that I am willing to give 90-95% control to the right contractor for snow removal. Areas include Scarborough, Thornhill, Maple and Markham.

These contracts will be yours to lose. NO strings. Just plow and salt them (salter not mandatory).

Please contact me @ [email protected] if you or someone you know might be interested.

Thanks

Chris


----------

